# Todd Jarret Shooting tips



## 8'Duece (Jul 16, 2008)

Pistol and carbine in the prone shooting position.  Todd is top notch instruction. 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ic826JrwiBs&NR=1"]YouTube - Blackhawk Tips with Todd Jarrett: Shooting Prone[/ame]


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jul 17, 2008)

He's really pushing the BH products huh...

Good stuff, I liked the shifting points of aim by rolling on to your side and then rolling to the other side. If I can find a range that will allow me to do that, I will be giving it some training time!


----------



## 8'Duece (Jul 17, 2008)

*Shooting on the move with Todd Jarret.*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G2zYvMpTeqI"]YouTube - Blackhawk Tips with Todd Jarrett: Shooting on the Move[/ame]



Notice the use of frangible ammunition when shooting close up on the steel. _*Do not try this at home without the proper frangible ammunition.*_


----------



## Ravage (Jul 17, 2008)

I'm going to get my head kicked but I need to ask. Is it wise to take notes from a competitive shooter and not a Military/LEO vet ? Always wondered about that since right now you can find all sorts of guys making money on tactical/practical weapons training.


----------



## 8'Duece (Jul 17, 2008)

Ravage said:


> I'm going to get my head kicked but I need to ask. Is it wise to take notes from a competitive shooter and not a Military/LEO vet ? Always wondered about that since right now you can find all sorts of guys making money on tactical/practical weapons training.



It's a fair question, but competitive shooting today, rather IDPA, USPA or IPSC incorporates many of the _tactical_ employment methods applied by Todd Jarret over his 25 year career as a champion competitive shooter. 

Over the years Todd has proven that most law enforcement methods being taught today are either _out of date_ or _simply wrong._

Todd Jarret is sought out by military and law enforcement agencies worldwide for instuction. 

Heres more about Todd Jarret. 

http://www.toddjarrett.com/


----------



## SgtUSMC8541 (Jul 17, 2008)

Not only that, but after viewing what he has to say, you can take away what you want..... and apply it to your own shooting.  I read a lot about it and have taken diffrent courses and even if I only come away with one new idea/point, I am a better shooter for it.


----------



## Ravage (Jul 17, 2008)

So do IDPA, USPA or IPSC shooters have any word to say in the topic of effective weapon use in a critical situation ?


----------



## AWP (Jul 17, 2008)

Ravage, you are over-thinking things.


----------



## Ravage (Jul 17, 2008)

Looks like it. Ok I'm gone, sorry to intrude


----------



## 8'Duece (Jul 17, 2008)

Ravage said:


> So do IDPA, USPA or IPSC shooters have any word to say in the topic of effective weapon use in a critical situation ?



Ravage, 

Just to give some idea of IDPA shooting.  One of the founding members, Larry Vickers, was a long time member of both Special Forces and 1st/SFOD-Delta.  He brought to the _game_ years of his personal and professional shooting skill sets incorporated into the IDPA shooting sports.  Nothing in IDPA would not be realistic, based on his personal experience. IDPA stretches the limits of ones ability to employ the pistol and carbine and shotgun in all _tactical situations. _

I was instructed by Todd Jarret at Blackwater USA for tactical pistol I and II.  Noboby there, SEALs, SF, Rangers and LEO's argued with his teachings and instruction. Most would tell you it's far beyond what they've been taught at the unit or department level. Depending on the student. 

HTH


----------



## 8'Duece (Jul 17, 2008)

Back to instuction. Todd Jarret on tactical reloading methods. 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OmNjcubxfQA"]YouTube - Blackhawk Tips with Todd Jarrett: Tactical Reloads[/ame]


----------



## AWP (Jul 17, 2008)

Great points, 82nd.

Ravage, there are some tasks where the military and civilian communities can learn from each other. A shooter without "1st SFOD-D" on his resume isn't necessarily a bad shot or someone to ignore. Some of the top IPSC and IDPA shooters contract with the military to teach them shooting techniques. Military Free Fall came about because of civilian skydiving methods, I'm sure the list goes on and on.

Hijack over. While I can't see the vids, keep up the good work 82nd. Jarret is a great shot and instructor.


----------



## 8'Duece (Jul 17, 2008)

*Kneeling. More instruction on proper kneeling posture.*

Kneeling while engaging targets. More instruction from Todd Jarret. 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FRXSj8CH4x8[/ame]


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jul 17, 2008)

Ravage said:


> Looks like it. Ok I'm gone, sorry to intrude



Ravage,

Don’t run off and don’t be afraid to ask a question. The first step to understanding what you do not understand is by asking a question. Over thinking shows interest and I am always willing to help someone with interest in what I enjoy. 82nd and SgtUSMC8541, are correct in both posts and it’s some great input/ advice.;)

Most LEO’s/ soldiers receive very basic instruction in marksmanship (basic mechanics, basic magazine changes, and a very dumbed down sight alignment and trigger control instruction). LEO’s like soldiers alike are taught simply enough to get them qualified for what ever qualification their state/ branch of service requires. What they modern tactical world has found, is that they fall under great scrutiny. Some punk lawyer ripping apart your training record, saying you were not trained well enough, or you missed here why? Not only is this happening, but you also see LEO’s and soldiers dieing from a lack of proper training, or in some cases they were trained to shoot on a range and not in a combat environment.

Since these issues have already been reviewed and diagnosed as problems, now you have to build a solution. Well most departments/ units do not have the ability or in some cases the trained instructor’s to train their force. So now you are looking for outsourced training. Well whom do you go too? Do you go to the local NRA bulls-eye shooter or do you go to the IDPA, USPA or IPSC shooter? What else is there?

The answer is that all forms of accurate shooting are developed through trial and error; some person gets out there on the range and tries out a new idea. Something that will allow them to improve their score of whatever course of fire they are shooting. The competitive shooter will refine their ability to shoot accurately to a level that is the best in their particular event. It’s the whole purpose for competing against another shooter, to become the best. 

So now who do you pick, the practical/ tactical shooter or the bulls-eye shooter? It depends on the skill level of the shooter being taught. Bulls-eye shooters have the best sight alignment and trigger control and the practical/ tactical shooter has the best speed and employment. Personally I feel all shooters should start on a bulls-eye, until they have reached the ability and performance level to add speed. Then moving from standing still with no what if’s and slowly moves into the speed and employment of the weapon…

Now the issue of having competitive shooter training a LEO or soldier is very simple. They are training them to shoot, not to be LEO’s or soldiers. If Tom Jarret was showing handcuffing tactics in these video’s, well they would quickly be dismissed. However he is not, he is showing them to become safe, accurate and fast. All the tools needed to win in a gunfight.

The gunfight is won by the person who employs the weapon safer, faster and more accurately then the other person….:2c:


----------



## WillBrink (Jul 17, 2008)

82ndtrooper said:


> Pistol and carbine in the prone shooting position.  Todd is top notch instruction.



My favorite is his shooting on the move vid. The man is a freak!


----------



## WillBrink (Jul 17, 2008)

82ndtrooper said:


> Notice the use of frangible ammunition when shooting close up on the steel. _*Do not try this at home without the proper frangible ammunition.*_



What?! Real men enjoy digging bits of metal out of their skin! :doh:

But seriously, what he said! You only have to dig some of that metal out of your cheek or other parts to realize that particular warning is for real, and ALWAYS wear eye protection when shooting steel as bits can fly back much farther than you think. I got hit in several spots last week in fact.


----------



## 8'Duece (Jul 18, 2008)

*Todd Jarrett on basic pistol shooting tips.*

Back to instruction.  Todd shares his years of experience in practical pistol shooting techniques. 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ysa50-plo48"]YouTube - Todd Jarrett on pistol shooting.[/ame]


----------



## msteen1 (Jul 20, 2008)

Good post.  Now I see what you were talking about.  That is the grip the instructors taught us.  They taught the Weaver also but only two people in my platoon used it.  I felt all goofy when I tried it.


----------



## Trip_Wire (Jul 20, 2008)

All very good stuff for anybody who is going to carry a pistol for self defense.


----------



## 8'Duece (Jul 21, 2008)

*Swingers, poppers and movers.*

Todd explains the best way to engage swingers, poppers and movers during competition.  It doesn't take a brain surgeon to see the real world application of these exercises. Back to instruction. :cool:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BcqdBFAR08k[/ame]


----------



## Swill (Jul 22, 2008)

He makes it look so easy...


----------



## JBS (Jul 23, 2008)

Swill said:
			
		

> He makes it look so easy...



Probably has something to do with the fact that every day for the past 25 years, he wakes up and shoots pistols for 6 hours a day.


----------



## 8'Duece (Jul 23, 2008)

JoeBlackSpade said:


> Probably has something to do with the fact that every day for the past 25 years, he wakes up and shoots pistols for 6 hours a day.



I like that statement, and here's why. 

Todd Jarret may not have served with any high speed units, Delta, The Jedi, etc, but if Todd can put lead down range as fast he does and not miss his targets then if I where a betting man I'd wager large that he's coming out safe from a gunfight. Assuming he's not shot from behind with a suppressed pistol. ;)


----------



## JBS (Jul 23, 2008)

I hope you don't mind my statement, 82ndtrooper.

I seriously mean no disrespect to this thread, or to Mr. Jarret himself.  I've read his material many times online, and his training has been highly coveted for a long time.

I respect and admire him greatly.


My point, simply, is that he has been a world champion repeatedly, therefore by definition the best.  Nobody is going to shoot as well as he does, unless you do the same thing he does: train many hours a day, and get sponsors to ship you palettes of ammo.

That's the guy you want to learn from; the pro.  Same thing with most material, I'd imagine.  Fishing, skydiving, or sailing a ship, you want to learn from the guy who does that individual thing daily.


----------



## AWP (Jul 23, 2008)

I can't see the videos, but I know Jarrett has taught at SMUs before. I doubt he's covering the finer points of room clearing, only the shooting techiques that allow one to do so. He's covering the "Techniques", not the "Tactics" or "Procedures" part. 

That said, if I had to get in a gunfight with him I'm bringing 10 friends and some long guns.


----------



## JBS (Jul 23, 2008)

> I can't see the videos, but I know Jarrett has taught at SMUs before. I doubt he's covering the finer points of room clearing, only the shooting techiques that allow one to do so.



Yeah, Jarrett is alright, but I think I can take him in a rope climb!


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jul 24, 2008)

JoeBlackSpade said:


> Yeah, Jarrett is alright, but I think I can take him in a rope climb!



Only if he dosen't shoot the rope as your trying to shimmy up it


----------



## hoepoe (Jul 24, 2008)

Very interesting thread.

First off, the guy can shoot, wow!

I don't necessarily agree with his methods though, not for real world (my real world) anyway.
I tend to agree that the competition shooter, whilst very skilled may not use techniques suited to tactical or defense scenarios.

But then again, we carry empty chamber 

H


----------



## 8'Duece (Jul 24, 2008)

JoeBlackSpade said:


> I hope you don't mind my statement, 82ndtrooper.
> 
> I seriously mean no disrespect to this thread, or to Mr. Jarret himself.  I've read his material many times online, and his training has been highly coveted for a long time.
> 
> ...




None taken. 

I believe there are alway's going to be some that will only hold ones experience valuable only if he or she has employed those skills in a real world setting.  I understand this, and to some degree I embrace it as well. 

Let's look at Todd Jarret and Larry Vickers. Todd and Larry are both heavily involved with IDPA shooting. Larry Vickers is a founding member of IDPA and Todd Jarret is who Larry Vickers learned a great deal from during competitions. Larry took Todds skill sets and employed them into the real world. I don't think anybody would argue that Larry Vickers doesn't know his shit when faced with being on a two way range. I'm not saying Todd Jarret was responible soley for Larry Vickers skill sets, but Todd was surpassing just about everybody in the skills of shooting sports. Almost all pistol shooting skills taught by the high speed low drag guy's have been transferred down from guy's like Todd Jarret and Larry Vickers. 

I think you'd get the same response from Larry Vickers and Paul Howe.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jul 24, 2008)

*Tactics:* are based of the environment you are faced with. The amount of threats human & obstacles. Your tactics should always be flexible to the environment you are in. A doctrine tactic is a base to build off of; you have to know some basics to add or alter to your environment…

*Technique: *is used to produce performance, in this case shooting. Your techniques should be flexible enough to fit your tactics. However, in order to have full flexibility in your tactics, you need to be having more ability in you technique to employ your shooting to be effective in while performing you tactic.


It’s simple, the more you know about shooting (all types of shooting) the better you will be able to employ your weapon in what ever environment you find your self in. Dismissing training as a “non applicable” to my environment is plain stupid… You may not always be in that environment and your environment may change! Mine always does…

Competitive shooters develop skill set through practice and training, they practice to win a match *(become the best)* Mil and LE develop doctrine skill to a standard though training and practice, the practice to pass a qualification. The smart LE and Mil personal find competitive shooters to train them to *(become better)* so that they may live through the fight.


----------



## 11B-B4 (Dec 1, 2008)

I friggin love jarret... not so much blackhawk, im more supportive of the american made manufactures like TT and Diamondback but jarret is a real showman

Jerret is good but some of those SF guys that go through SFAUC look pretty damn good too


----------

